# Recharger l'iPhone sur l'iPad ?



## angelmec (19 Mars 2012)

Il m'arrive de prendre le mac pour les cours juste à cause de la batterie iphone

Je me demandais s'il n'était pas possible de le recharger en le branchant sur l'ipad

Niveau connective, j'ai trouvé ça pour brancher l'iphone à l'ipad, mais est-ce que l'iphone se rechargerait ensuite ?

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MC531ZM/A?fnode=MTc0MjU4NjE#overview


----------



## kisco (20 Mars 2012)

angelmec a dit:


> Il m'arrive de prendre le mac pour les cours juste à cause de la batterie iphone
> 
> Je me demandais s'il n'était pas possible de le recharger en le branchant sur l'ipad



Très bonne question.
A priori je dirais non, mais je n'ai pas testé et je suis curieux de connaître la réponse


----------

